# Sacramento @ Phoenix Game Thread (11/13)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*@* 

*Sacramento Kings (1-4) @ Phoenix Suns (4-1)
America West Arena, Saturday November 13th, 2004
6:00pm PT, CSN-Sacramento/NBALP *

*Probable Starters*





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Doug Christie/Mike Bibby 





































Amare Stoudemire/Shawn Marion/Quentin Richardson/Joe Johnson/Steve Nash 

-Suns board game thread


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

perdiction: sac town takes it by 9 points they will be up by 14 going into the 4th and will hold off phx

peja 28 4-5 3-pt 7reb
bibby 19, 5, 5

amare 26/11/4blks

kings 102
phx 93

:yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I really hope that they are embarassed by their performance against the Sonics and come ready to play, but for some reason, I don't see that happening...hopefully they prove me wrong.

They got killed by the Suns in the preseason.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I think the Suns will take their frustation out on the Kings after blowing a 20 point lead. They are finally back home.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

prediction- 

suns 467
kings 34

amare- 187 points, 28 rebs, 19 blocks 60/72 field 67/89 line

nash- 79 assists

peja- 14 points 5/14 field (2/6 3's) 2/2 line

webber- 16 points 9 rebs 4 assists 6/40 field 4/7 line


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

key word: OFFENSE
run n' gun game...
2 teams who love to shoot a lot..i predict high scoring game...very high....
120-113 suns...lol
points: Q rich 29
assists: nash 13
rebounds: webber 14
blocks: amare 3


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

The crowd should definately be into it. There is a lot of excitement in Phoenix about this game and finally they return from their 4 game road trip. It's on Saturday, should be a great game.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings 99
Suns 108


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Gonna have to give this one to the Suns...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Right now the Suns look like the Kings of a few years back. Nash is looking great running the offense (as expected), and everyone else is in top form.

Kings will regroup themselves eventually this season, but right now with the way they're playing I can't see them outscoring the Suns.

Suns 113
Kings 99


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings still in search of game: They'll resume the hunt for answers Saturday night at division-leading Phoenix


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NBA.com Preview 

SacBee: Kings looking to put it together against the Suns


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Prediction:

Kings: 101
Suns: 124

Bibby: 28 pts, 6 dimes
Peja: 23 pts


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Suns going small again. And no surprise Marion gets exploited in the post by Webber.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Halftime:

Kings 57
Suns 58

Peja: 15 pts
Webber: 14 pts, 4 Reb
Bibby: 10 pts


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

It looks like we are about to blow another game, was 108-100, now 108-106.:upset:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

And C-Webb tries to shoot way to much in the clutch.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

YAY YAY, WE FINALLY WON!!!!

Final:

Kings: 113
Suns: 111

Webber: 28 pts, 10 Reb
Peja: 23 pts (Which was my prediction)
Bibby: 20 pts, 7 dimes

What do you know, it's not a back to back and C-Webb plays well. I think he should take tomorrow off.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Webber didn't do much except hit open shots and abuse 6'7 215lbs Shawn Marion all night.

Great coaching job by D'Antoni.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

peja shot over 50% beyond the arc i think if he can continue shooting like he did today sactown can be very good, i agree with sactown 16 webb should play limited min on back to back games and amera should try to get at least 1 asts per game


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

:vbanana:

Christie, BJax, Songaila, and Peja all had their best games of the season...and now they are at home for 5 games!

Box Score: Kings 113, Suns 111  

Recap: Miller’s Late Shot Carries Kings


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

:djparty:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

5 games at arco id say we have a good chance to win 4/5 if we play like today i think all 5 should be in the bag


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> 5 games at arco id say we have a good chance to win 4/5 if we play like today i think all 5 should be in the bag


:yes:

They play Denver, Chicago, Memphis, Milwaukee and Houston.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings get one on the road: Sacramento looks like old self, rebounds from Seattle debacle


----------

